# Sancho Panza (Hon) 'Double Maduro' Cervantes Cigar Review - Amazing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had a few of these so far and I keep coming back for more. Smooth, flavorful, and spicy all the way through. My favorite Maduro hands down.

Read the full review here: Sancho Panza (Hon) 'Double Maduro' Cervantes Cigar Review - Amazing


----------

